# Xi Jinping: "L'economia cinese si aprirà al mondo intero"



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Ottobre 2017)

E' attualmente in corso il XIX congresso del partito comunista cinese, che rieleggerà le cariche più importanti del partito compresa quella di segretario generale dove verrà riconfermato Xi Jinping. 
Intanto ecco le prime parole di quest'ultimo: _"L'economia cinese si aprirà al mondo intero. Saremo più aperti, ma non copieremo i modelli politici stranieri"_.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti

Xi Jinping: _"L'apertura porta il progresso, l'isolamento ti lascia indietro. Semplificheremo gli investimenti stranieri in Cina. Investimenti al di fuori della Cina? Promuoveremo la cooperazione internazionale formando reti di commercio, investimenti e finanziamenti. Dobbiamo sforzarci maggiormente per promuovere la liberalizzazione e lo scambio degli investimenti e rendere la globalizzazione più aperta e inclusiva"_


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Blocco agli investimenti cit


----------



## krull (18 Ottobre 2017)

Cos' ha a che fare questa dichiarazione con il Milan o in generale con gli investimento sullo sport?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Ottobre 2017)

*Xi Jinping: "L'apertura porta il progresso, l'isolamento ti lascia indietro. Semplificheremo gli investimenti stranieri in Cina. Investimenti al di fuori della Cina? Promuoveremo la cooperazione internazionale formando reti di commercio, investimenti e finanziamenti. Dobbiamo sforzarci maggiormente per promuovere la liberalizzazione e lo scambio degli investimenti e rendere la globalizzazione più aperta e inclusiva"*


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2017)

Aspetta aspetta , quindi mi state dicendo che tutta la porcheria mediatica degli ultimi 30 giorni erano pure invenzioni giornalaie ?? Ma guarda un po’ , mannaggia quasi ci credevo a Repubblica e TuttoSport .

Che paese fantastico che è L’ Italia


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Xi Jinping: "L'apertura porta il progresso, l'isolamento ti lascia indietro. Semplificheremo gli investimenti stranieri in Cina. Investimenti al di fuori della Cina? Promuoveremo la cooperazione internazionale formando reti di commercio, investimenti e finanziamenti. Dobbiamo sforzarci maggiormente per promuovere la liberalizzazione e lo scambio degli investimenti e rendere la globalizzazione più aperta e inclusiva"*



Up


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' attualmente in corso il XIX congresso del partito comunista cinese, che rieleggerà le cariche più importanti del partito compresa quella di segretario generale dove verrà riconfermato Xi Jinping.
> Intanto ecco le prime parole di quest'ultimo: _"L'economia cinese si aprirà al mondo intero. Saremo più aperti, ma non copieremo i modelli politici stranieri"_.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> ...



Le strette erano vari settori dell'economia. Vedremo se nel discorso è compreso anche lo sport. Speriamo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le strette erano vari settori dell'economia. Vedremo se nel discorso è compreso anche lo sport. Speriamo.



Il suo ovviamente è un discorso generale ma resta comunque positivo. La Cina ha capito che deve aprirsi al mercato e per farlo dovrà inevitabilmente allentare le strette che c'erano comunque anche un altri settori oltre allo sport (chiedere a Wang Jianlin).


----------



## wfiesso (18 Ottobre 2017)

Ah ma allora niente libri in tribunale, strano davvero, di solito repubblica e tuttosporc ci prendono su ste cose


----------



## vanbasten (18 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta , quindi mi state dicendo che tutta la porcheria mediatica degli ultimi 30 giorni erano pure invenzioni giornalaie ?? Ma guarda un po’ , mannaggia quasi ci credevo a Repubblica e TuttoSport .
> 
> Che paese fantastico che è L’ Italia



la questione è assai complessa. Quando sono stati bloccati gli investimenti? e quando li hanno riaperti? Se è tutto liscio perchè Li non ha trovato altri investitori?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Mha, inizio a pensare che a noi del blocco investimenti non freghi nulla. Cosa ci cambierà questa cosa? I soldi sono stati investiti, i problemi sono altri in questo momento.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (18 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta , quindi mi state dicendo che tutta la porcheria mediatica degli ultimi 30 giorni erano pure invenzioni giornalaie ?? Ma guarda un po’ , mannaggia quasi ci credevo a Repubblica e TuttoSport .
> 
> Che paese fantastico che è L’ Italia




Smettila di negare la realtà, falliremo


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> la questione è assai complessa. Quando sono stati bloccati gli investimenti? e quando li hanno riaperti? Se è tutto liscio perchè Li non ha trovato altri investitori?



Non ha trovato investitori per cosa ? in base a cosa noi traiamo questa conclusione ? 

Dobbiamo scindere 2 cose fondamentali : 

1 Cosa leggiamo noi dai giornali 
2 Cosa sta succedendo veramente 

Se stiamo a quando dicevano Repubblica e Tuttosport avremo avuto 25 milioni massimo 30 per il mercato invece ne abbiamo spesi 200 , se stiamo a quanto dicono Repubblica e Tuttosport il partito comunista Cinese avrebbe chiuso a Settembre i rubinetti e saremmo finiti in tribunale invece a quanto pare no. 

Come il discorso del debito di Elliot , è palese che quando scrivono " Fallimentohhh , Ellioottthhh " non sanno neanche quello che scrivono.

Ti ricordo che La repubblica scrisse il famoso articolo sulle fideiussioni senza sapere minimamente cosa fossero le fideiussioni ( parlavano di prestiti sulle fideiussioni o una cosa del genere non ricordo ) roba da strappare la tessera di giornalista in faccia a chi ha scritto l'articolo. 

quindi

Investitori per cosa ? e se Li gli investitori non li avesse cercati ? 

Non lo so ne io ne te , e men che meno La Repubblica ... non lo sa nessuno se non Fassone , Mr Li , Paul Elliott Singer .


----------



## Black (18 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' attualmente in corso il XIX congresso del partito comunista cinese, che rieleggerà le cariche più importanti del partito compresa quella di segretario generale dove verrà riconfermato Xi Jinping.
> Intanto ecco le prime parole di quest'ultimo: _"L'economia cinese si aprirà al mondo intero. Saremo più aperti, ma non copieremo i modelli politici stranieri"_.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> ...



parole positive, ma non viene specificato se il "blocco" degli investimenti per lo settori quali lo sport è stato rimosso. Nel caso ciò avvenisse, mi augurerei che finalmente Huarong e altri finalmente uscissero allo scoperto anche per zittire le tanti voci su Li


----------



## krull (18 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Xi Jinping: "L'apertura porta il progresso, l'isolamento ti lascia indietro. Semplificheremo gli investimenti stranieri in Cina. Investimenti al di fuori della Cina? Promuoveremo la cooperazione internazionale formando reti di commercio, investimenti e finanziamenti. Dobbiamo sforzarci maggiormente per promuovere la liberalizzazione e lo scambio degli investimenti e rendere la globalizzazione più aperta e inclusiva"*



Se ci interessasse davvero questa cosa perchè si sta cercando di rinegoziare il debito con Elliott tramite un altro Hedge Found? Che senso avrebbe? Mica decidono certe politiche durante il congresso mentre sono sul palco. A noi poteva interessare nel caso in cui qualche azienda in procinto di entrare come azionista o come sponsor fosse stata bloccata dal partito. Ma è evidente che non sia così visto quanto sappiamo. Quindi?


----------



## Casnop (18 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il suo ovviamente è un discorso generale ma resta comunque positivo. La Cina ha capito che deve aprirsi al mercato e per farlo dovrà inevitabilmente allentare le strette che c'erano comunque anche un altri settori oltre allo sport (chiedere a Wang Jianlin).


I deliberati del Congresso del Partito Comunista cinese sono atti di indirizzo politico assai rigidi e penetranti sulle attività dell'amministrazione centrale e locale nella Repubblica Popolare nel quinquennio successivo. Le dichiarazioni del Segretario Generale e Presidente della Repubblica, in quanto formanti oggetto di una mozione congressuale destinata ad essere approvata, se unica o prevalente, ne sono la base politica e giuridica. Xi è uomo forte nel Partito, alcune sue osservazioni diventeranno principi di dottrina addirittura inseriti nella Costituzione del Paese. Il tema dell'impulso alla globalizzazione, ed all'apertura della Cina ai mercati internazionali, ivi compresi i suoi capitali di investimento, diventerà regola generale nei vari settori dell'economia cinese. Certo, con tutti i gradualismi dettati dalla osservanza del principio di tutela degli interessi generali nazionali, ma le barriere alla entrata ed alla uscita saranno abbassate. Una buona notizia, vedremo come declinata per la materia che ci occupa.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ha trovato investitori per cosa ? in base a cosa noi traiamo questa conclusione ?
> 
> Dobbiamo scindere 2 cose fondamentali :
> 
> ...



Mancherebbe altro che credo alle stupidaggini dei giornalai ma Haixia capital e Huarong e xxx(altri investitori/soci?) non hanno completato l'acquisto delle quote azionarie ne hanno messo capitali per la gestione ordinaria e straordinaria(calciomercato). Hanno dovuto servirsi di un prestito ponte del fondo Elliot che ha messo in pegno il 100% delle azioni. Quindi o la cina e bloccata oppure qualcuno si è pentito. Delle due una.


----------



## sballotello (18 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' attualmente in corso il XIX congresso del partito comunista cinese, che rieleggerà le cariche più importanti del partito compresa quella di segretario generale dove verrà riconfermato Xi Jinping.
> Intanto ecco le prime parole di quest'ultimo: _"L'economia cinese si aprirà al mondo intero. Saremo più aperti, ma non copieremo i modelli politici stranieri"_.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> ...



diranno anche qualcosa su montella? lo esonerano durante il congresso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Se ci interessasse davvero questa cosa perchè si sta cercando di rinegoziare il debito con Elliott tramite un altro Hedge Found? Che senso avrebbe? Mica decidono certe politiche durante il congresso mentre sono sul palco. A noi poteva interessare nel caso in cui qualche azienda in procinto di entrare come azionista o come sponsor fosse stata bloccata dal partito. *Ma è evidente che non sia così visto quanto sappiamo*. Quindi?



Noi non sappiamo proprio nulla, tantomeno i soliti media che fanno inchieste inutili solo per raccogliere clic.

Gli unici che sanno come stanno le cose sono i diretti interessati. I risvolti positivi del discorso di Xi possono essere molteplici e noi non possiamo conoscerli ad oggi. Magari Huarong (ad esempio) potrebbe fungere da garante con il nuovo istituto presso cui chiederemo di rinegoziare il debito, istituto che potrebbe non accontentarsi delle garanzie prese da Elliott (il Milan con i suoi crediti). 
Non è detto che domani debba uscire per forza l'investitore con il bonifico in mano e saldare tutti i debiti.

Le strategie scelte dalla società possono essere molteplici, ma questo non deve destare preoccupazione alcuna perché la situazione è totalmente sotto controllo, checché ne dicano i soliti media 



Casnop ha scritto:


> I deliberati del Congresso del Partito Comunista cinese sono atti di indirizzo politico assai rigidi e penetranti sulle attività dell'amministrazione centrale e locale nella Repubblica Popolare nel quinquennio successivo. Le dichiarazioni del Segretario Generale e Presidente della Repubblica, in quanto formanti oggetto di una mozione congressuale destinata ad essere approvata, se unica o prevalente, ne sono la base politica e giuridica. Xi è uomo forte nel Partito, alcune sue osservazioni diventeranno principi di dottrina addirittura inseriti nella Costituzione del Paese. Il tema dell'impulso alla globalizzazione, ed all'apertura della Cina ai mercati internazionali, ivi compresi i suoi capitali di investimento, diventerà regola generale nei vari settori dell'economia cinese. Certo, con tutti i gradualismi dettati dalla osservanza del principio di tutela degli interessi generali nazionali, ma le barriere alla entrata ed alla uscita saranno abbassate. Una buona notizia, vedremo come declinata per la materia che ci occupa.



Esatto, la notizia resta positiva ma nessuno sa in che modo potrà esserlo anche per noi. 

Lo scopriremo nei mesi avvenire


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Mancherebbe altro che credo alle stupidaggini dei giornalai ma Haixia capital e Huarong e xxx(altri investitori/soci?) non hanno completato l'acquisto delle quote azionarie ne hanno messo capitali per la gestione ordinaria e straordinaria(calciomercato). Hanno dovuto servirsi di un prestito ponte del fondo Elliot che ha messo in pegno il 100% delle azioni. Quindi o la cina e bloccata oppure qualcuno si è pentito. Delle due una.



a ok , completato cosi l'intervento è di un altro spessore. 

Concordo


----------



## Sotiris (18 Ottobre 2017)

Non mi preoccupa minimamente l'aspetto economico-finanziario del Milan.
Sono sempre stato convinto e resto convinto che Li sia un prestanome di qualcuno più grosso alle sue spalle e che serva "solo" per traghettare verso il nuovo proprietario che un giorno si paleserà chiudendo il "vero" closing.


----------



## krull (18 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Noi non sappiamo proprio nulla, tantomeno i soliti media che fanno inchieste inutili solo per raccogliere clic.
> 
> Gli unici che sanno come stanno le cose sono i diretti interessati. I risvolti positivi del discorso di Xi possono essere molteplici e noi non possiamo conoscerli ad oggi. Magari Huarong (ad esempio) potrebbe fungere da garante con il nuovo istituto presso cui chiederemo di rinegoziare il debito, istituto che potrebbe non accontentarsi delle garanzie prese da Elliott (il Milan con i suoi crediti).
> Non è detto che domani debba uscire per forza l'investitore con il bonifico in mano e saldare tutti i debiti.
> ...



Ah quindi la storia della ricerca del rifinanziamento mediante altri fondi è falsa? Tutti i giornali che hanno riportato la questione dicono il falso? Non lo dice mica solo Tuttosport o Repubblica mi pare...Anche qualche giornaletto straniero qua e là e IL Sole 24Ore proprio stamattina. Ma ok se è tutto falso prendo atto...Anche il famoso sponsor (poi scomparso) annunciato da Fassone in Cina era falso? Cos'era un cartonato quello che faceva quelle dichiarazioni ai microfoni? O lo sponsor era Alpen Water? Non so ma mi pare contradditorio dire che ci interessa cosa fanno al PCC se poi andiamo a chiedere soldi ai fondi americani sciacalli. Ma sono ignorante in materia quindi certamente mi sfugge qualcosa


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2017)

*Basta. Tornate on topic. Il prossimo che continua rompere le palle con ste fonti verrà bannato.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ah quindi la storia della ricerca del rifinanziamento mediante altri fondi è falsa? Tutti i giornali che hanno riportato la questione dicono il falso? Non lo dice mica solo Tuttosport o Repubblica mi pare...Anche qualche giornaletto straniero qua e là e IL Sole 24Ore proprio stamattina. Ma ok se è tutto falso prendo atto...Anche il famoso sponsor (poi scomparso) annunciato da Fassone in Cina era falso? Cos'era un cartonato quello che faceva quelle dichiarazioni ai microfoni? O lo sponsor era Alpen Water? Non so ma mi pare contradditorio dire che ci interessa cosa fanno al PCC se poi andiamo a chiedere soldi ai fondi americani sciacalli. Ma sono ignorante in materia quindi certamente mi sfugge qualcosa



Non ho detto quello, leggi bene. Il rifinanziamento è assolutamente una possibilità concreta ma in che modo lo svilupperemo lo sanno soltanto loro e non è detto che anche nel rifinanziamento non ci possa essere lo zampino di chi faceva parte della cordata (in questo senso, quindi, il discorso di Xi può avere risvolti positivi che tuttavia ad oggi non possiamo prevedere).



Admin ha scritto:


> *Basta. Tornate on topic. Il prossimo che continua rompere le palle con ste fonti verrà bannato.*



.


----------



## Casnop (18 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ah quindi la storia della ricerca del rifinanziamento mediante altri fondi è falsa? Tutti i giornali che hanno riportato la questione dicono il falso? Non lo dice mica solo Tuttosport o Repubblica mi pare...Anche qualche giornaletto straniero qua e là e IL Sole 24Ore proprio stamattina. Ma ok se è tutto falso prendo atto...Anche il famoso sponsor (poi scomparso) annunciato da Fassone in Cina era falso? Cos'era un cartonato quello che faceva quelle dichiarazioni ai microfoni? O lo sponsor era Alpen Water? Non so ma mi pare contradditorio dire che ci interessa cosa fanno al PCC se poi andiamo a chiedere soldi ai fondi americani sciacalli. Ma sono ignorante in materia quindi certamente mi sfugge qualcosa


Merrill Lynch un hedge fund sciacallo? Direi di no. È una delle piu grandi banche d'affari del mondo, controllata dalla Bank Of America. Una delle istituzioni finanziarie simbolo di Wall Street da oltre cento anni. Una banca, insomma, non un creditore da junk loan come Mr. Singer.


----------



## Black (18 Ottobre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Mancherebbe altro che credo alle stupidaggini dei giornalai ma Haixia capital e Huarong e xxx(altri investitori/soci?) non hanno completato l'acquisto delle quote azionarie ne hanno messo capitali per la gestione ordinaria e straordinaria(calciomercato). Hanno dovuto servirsi di un prestito ponte del fondo Elliot che ha messo in pegno il 100% delle azioni. Quindi o la cina e bloccata oppure qualcuno si è pentito. Delle due una.



esatto! se "sbloccano" i capitali, mi aspetto che il prestito da Elliot venga rimborsato a breve, altrimenti vorrebbe dire che Li è veramente da solo.


----------



## Djici (18 Ottobre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> esatto! se "sbloccano" i capitali, mi aspetto che il prestito da Elliot venga rimborsato a breve, altrimenti vorrebbe dire che Li è veramente da solo.



Purtroppo molto probabilmente è solo.
Huarong e Haixa dovevano FINANZIARE e non certo INVESTIRE.
Penso che si sentirà di nuovo che siamo stati comprati da società statale mentre non è proprio vero.


----------



## krull (18 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Merrill Lynch un hedge fund sciacallo? Direi di no. È una delle piu grandi banche d'affari del mondo, controllata dalla Bank Of America. Una delle istituzioni finanziarie simbolo di Wall Street da oltre cento anni. Una banca, insomma, non un creditore da junk loan come Mr. Singer.



Senza offesa....ma era tra quelle banche o fondi o come ti pare che hanno causato la bolla immobiliare del 2006 dal quale non ci siamo ancora ripresi...certo non sono benefattori. E mi riferivo a goldman sachs.


----------



## Casnop (18 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Senza offesa....ma era tra quelle banche o fondi o come ti pare che hanno causato la bolla immobiliare del 2006 dal quale non ci siamo ancora ripresi...certo non sono benefattori. E mi riferivo a goldman sachs.


Non mi offendo. Merrill Lynch è il partner finanziario professionale delle imprese commerciali di cinque continenti. Sono specializzati nei crediti corporate, e protagonisti di operazioni di finanziamento e ristrutturazione finanziaria un po' ovunque sul pianeta. Goldman Sachs idem. Non sono benefattori, sono banche. Vendono denaro, in cambio di quello e di interessi. La leva finanziaria, a quote ragionevoli e sostenibili, è componente fisiologica dello stato patrimoniale di una impresa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Ottobre 2017)

Mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro riguardo al fatto che i giornali non sapevano nulla del congresso.

Non mi sbagliavo.


----------



## krull (18 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non ho detto quello, leggi bene. Il rifinanziamento è assolutamente una possibilità concreta ma in che modo lo svilupperemo lo sanno soltanto loro e non è detto che anche nel rifinanziamento non ci possa essere lo zampino di chi faceva parte della cordata (in questo senso, quindi, il discorso di Xi può avere risvolti positivi che tuttavia ad oggi non possiamo prevedere).
> 
> 
> 
> .



Non ho capito cosa intendi. Vuoi dire che nella richiesta di rifinanziamento entrerebbero altri soci? A che pro? Nel senso, pensi che entrerebbero come garanti?


----------



## vanbasten (18 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Purtroppo molto probabilmente è solo.
> *Huarong e Haixa dovevano FINANZIARE e non certo INVESTIRE*.
> Penso che si sentirà di nuovo che siamo stati comprati da società statale mentre non è proprio vero.



Ah quindi la super mega cina dalle regole ferree permette a una istituzione CONTROLLATA DAL GOVERNO e a uno dei piu grandi fondi bancari CONTROLLATO DAL GOVERNO di prestare qualcosa come 500 milioni di euro ad un trader sconosciuto(con patrimonio uguale al prestito?) con residenza ad Hong Kong per acquistare una società di calcio italiana? C'è ne vuole di fantasia eh....


----------



## vanbasten (18 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Senza offesa....ma era tra quelle banche o fondi o come ti pare che hanno causato la bolla immobiliare del 2006 dal quale non ci siamo ancora ripresi...certo non sono benefattori. E mi riferivo a goldman sachs.



Questo è un altro discorso. Non esistono banche benefattrici forse solo le banche islamiche(se esistono ancora...)


----------



## MasterGorgo (18 Ottobre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Non mi preoccupa minimamente l'aspetto economico-finanziario del Milan.
> Sono sempre stato convinto e resto convinto che Li sia un prestanome di qualcuno più grosso alle sue spalle e che serva "solo" per traghettare verso il nuovo proprietario che un giorno si paleserà chiudendo il "vero" closing.



Concordo.
Aggiungo solo che aprendosi la cina la prima cosa che esporterà sarà il suo enorme debito finanziario.


----------



## Casnop (18 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Purtroppo molto probabilmente è solo.
> Huarong e Haixa dovevano FINANZIARE e non certo INVESTIRE.
> Penso che si sentirà di nuovo che siamo stati comprati da società statale mentre non è proprio vero.


China Huarong è una società di asset management che generalmente entra nel capitale di rischio di imprese in situazione di difficoltà economica per una attività di conservazione e riqualificazione degli assets patrimoniali in funzione della loro cessione, da cui discende un legittimo profitto. È fungibile la sua natura come prestatore o investitore in conto capitale. Haixia Capital è proprio un fondo di venture capital, apporta capitale di rischio in aziende in esclusiva veste di investitore. Magari fossero partners futuri di Li nel Milan... Il boss di Haixia Capital è già nel cda, ovviamente per puro caso, si capisce.


----------



## AllanX (18 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> China Huarong è una società di asset management che generalmente entra nel capitale di rischio di imprese in situazione di difficoltà economica per una attività di conservazione e riqualificazione degli assets patrimoniali in funzione della loro cessione, da cui discende un legittimo profitto. È fungibile la sua natura come prestatore o investitore in conto capitale. Haixia Capital è proprio un fondo di venture capital, apporta capitale di rischio in aziende in esclusiva veste di investitore. Magari fossero partners futuri di Li nel Milan... Il boss di Haixia Capital è già nel cda, ovviamente per puro caso, si capisce.



In questo caso, fermo restando l'apertura dalla Cina, il prossimo anno, Champions o no, mi aspetterei un mercato ancora più sontuoso di quello precedente.
Altro che cessione di un big...


----------



## Casnop (18 Ottobre 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> In questo caso, fermo restando l'apertura dalla Cina, il prossimo anno, Champions o no, mi aspetterei un mercato ancora più sontuoso di quello precedente.
> Altro che cessione di un big...


Dimentichi il Fair Play Finanziario dell'UEFA, cui saremo in ogni caso soggetti dal prossimo anno, anche nella versione edulcorata di un voluntary agreement per il break even su base quadriennale. I movimenti societari agiscono sul lato del sostegno economico e finanziario del club nei suoi obiettivi di aumento del fatturato, l'unica leva per accelerare il processo di risanamento, oltre che il contenimento del debito, come si è detto. Se sarà necessario perché imposto sul breve dal piano UEFA, un sacrificio dovrà essere fatto.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dimentichi il Fair Play Finanziario dell'UEFA, cui saremo in ogni caso soggetti dal prossimo anno, anche nella versione edulcorata di un voluntary agreement per il break even su base quadriennale. I movimenti societari agiscono sul lato del sostegno economico e finanziario del club nei suoi obiettivi di aumento del fatturato, l'unica leva per accelerare il processo di risanamento, oltre che il contenimento del debito, come si è detto. Se sarà necessario perché imposto sul breve dal piano UEFA, un sacrificio dovrà essere fatto.



certo il fpf, ma c'è anche milan china fatta ad hoc per attrarre capitali magari del socio occulto


----------



## Casnop (18 Ottobre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> certo il fpf, ma c'è anche milan china fatta ad hoc per attrarre capitali magari del socio occulto


Vediamo, sono operazioni che generalmente vanno a regime dopo un esercizio, speriamo che la rete che sarà distesa porti qualche buon pesce.


----------



## Black (18 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> China Huarong è una società di asset management che generalmente entra nel capitale di rischio di imprese in situazione di difficoltà economica per una attività di conservazione e riqualificazione degli assets patrimoniali in funzione della loro cessione, da cui discende un legittimo profitto. È fungibile la sua natura come prestatore o investitore in conto capitale. Haixia Capital è proprio un fondo di venture capital, apporta capitale di rischio in aziende in esclusiva veste di investitore. Magari fossero partners futuri di Li nel Milan... Il boss di Haixia Capital è già nel cda, ovviamente per puro caso, si capisce.



io spero che sia come dici tu. Ma mi aspetterei che, se il blocco dei capitali viene annullato, qualcosa di ufficiale uscisse per noi tifosi. Oppure continueremo con la storia di Li unico proprietario del Milan in eterno?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Ottobre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> io spero che sia come dici tu. Ma mi aspetterei che, se il blocco dei capitali viene annullato, qualcosa di ufficiale uscisse per noi tifosi. Oppure continueremo con la storia di Li unico proprietario del Milan in eterno?



Per quanto mi riguarda il presidente potrebbe pure essere paperino o Yong Hong li sempre che l uomo ombra finanzi ogne mercato con 200 milioni di euro


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Ottobre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda il presidente potrebbe pure essere paperino o Yong Hong li sempre che l uomo ombra finanzi ogne mercato con 200 milioni di euro



.
Fatevi meno pippe mentali ragazzi


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Purtroppo molto probabilmente è solo.
> Huarong e Haixa dovevano FINANZIARE e non certo INVESTIRE.
> Penso che si sentirà di nuovo che siamo stati comprati da società statale mentre non è proprio vero.



se fosse come dici tu non avrebbe senso Lu Bo nel cda del Milan. è stato messo li perché la sua società ha investito/vuole investire nel milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2017)

In pratica la Cina si è giustamente [email protected] sotto all'idea che gli stati uniti davvero blocassero il processo irrefrenabile della globalizzazione e adesso si inventano liberali a parole..

Interessante quando dice: "non copieremo i modelli politici stranieri"...in effetti mica sono scemi i cinesi a riproporre le nostre boiate su riduzione del debito e pareggio di bilancio...


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> certo il fpf, ma c'è anche milan china fatta ad hoc per attrarre capitali magari del socio occulto



concordo. anche secondo me Milan China è stata costituita non tanto/non solo x espandere il merchandising in Cina, ma anche e soprattutto x permettere al vero proprietario del Milan di immettere capitali a suo piacimento bypassando il fpf. l'Uefa può controllare il bilancio del Milan non quello di Milan China. e nel VA di Novembre verosimilmente la società dimostrerà di aver incassato da Milan China in 2 mesi 5 che in un anno fa 30...l'Uefa potrà solo prendere atto senza poter fare controlli su chi ha effettivamente messo i soldi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> concordo. anche secondo me Milan China è stata costituita non tanto/non solo x espandere il merchandising in Cina, ma anche e soprattutto x permettere al vero proprietario del Milan di immettere capitali a suo piacimento bypassando il fpf. l'Uefa può controllare il bilancio del Milan non quello di Milan China. e nel VA di Novembre verosimilmente la società dimostrerà di aver incassato da Milan China in 2 mesi 5 che in un anno fa 30...l'Uefa potrà solo prendere atto senza poter fare controlli su chi ha effettivamente messo i soldi



Solitamente i giochi di prestigio non si spiegano, così non vale


----------



## Igniorante (18 Ottobre 2017)

Stiamo tutti molto calmi.
Col periodo di melma che stiamo vivendo, aspetterei a gioire.
Intanto è un dato di fatto che si puntassero top player d'estate che alla fine non sono arrivati, per non parlare del tanto decantato sponsor mai svelato.

Se invece alle parole del PCC dovessero seguire i fatti, allora ci sarà la fila di gente disposta ad investire nel Milan, questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Djici (18 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> se fosse come dici tu non avrebbe senso Lu Bo nel cda del Milan. è stato messo li perché la sua società ha investito/vuole investire nel milan



Lu Bo puo benissimamente essere messo li come Elliot ha messo un uomo per vedere come vanno le cose.
Fino a quando non escono notizie ufficiali sul ruolo di questi, per me e come se non esistono proprio.
Ricordo ancora utenti schizzare sullo schermo dopo ogni articolo che parlava del Milan come squadra statale cinese... i paragoni con i scheicchi del Qatar...

Poi se sara cosi imbianchero la casa.
Ma di certo non mi prendono in giro una seconda volta (o forse dovrei dire quarta vola).


----------



## mabadi (18 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> concordo. anche secondo me Milan China è stata costituita non tanto/non solo x espandere il merchandising in Cina, ma anche e soprattutto x permettere al vero proprietario del Milan di immettere capitali a suo piacimento bypassando il fpf. l'Uefa può controllare il bilancio del Milan non quello di Milan China. e nel VA di Novembre verosimilmente la società dimostrerà di aver incassato da Milan China in 2 mesi 5 che in un anno fa 30...l'Uefa potrà solo prendere atto senza poter fare controlli su chi ha effettivamente messo i soldi



Ok ma perchè dovrebbe farlo? non avrebbe neanche un ritorni d'immagine visto che non si conosce chi sia Robin Li


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Solitamente i giochi di prestigio non si spiegano, così non vale




giusto hai ragione....ritiro tutto....rischiamo di fallire domani


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ok ma perchè dovrebbe farlo? non avrebbe neanche un ritorni d'immagine visto che non si conosce chi sia Robin Li



Robin chi?  non lo conosco...


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lu Bo puo benissimamente essere messo li come Elliot ha messo un uomo per vedere come vanno le cose.
> Fino a quando non escono notizie ufficiali sul ruolo di questi, per me e come se non esistono proprio.
> Ricordo ancora utenti schizzare sullo schermo dopo ogni articolo che parlava del Milan come squadra statale cinese... i paragoni con i scheicchi del Qatar...
> 
> ...



scusa ma non puo proprio essere così...tu hai scritto che Haxia è un finanziatore e allora ha già tutte le garanzie necessarie e non serve un suo uomo nel cda. Elliott è diverso e un fondo speculativo che come garanzia ha le quote del milan


----------



## krull (18 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> scusa ma non puo proprio essere così...tu hai scritto che Haxia è un finanziatore e allora ha già tutte le garanzie necessarie e non serve un suo uomo nel cda. Elliott è diverso e un fondo speculativo che come garanzia ha le quote del milan



Ah no? Ne sei certo? Sicuro che Haixia in realtà non abbia prestato i soldi a Li? Perché nessuno lo sa. Lo stesso Biasin poco tempo fa disse che poteva anche succedere che il partito avrebbe preteso il rientro del capitale investito da Haixia. E tutto si puó dire tranne che Biasin sia un Ruiano eh...continuo a non capire come si possa credere alla favola del governo cinese dietro Lì visto che va mendicando rifinanziamenti a banche o fondi americani.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> scusa ma non puo proprio essere così...tu hai scritto che Haxia è un finanziatore e allora ha già tutte le garanzie necessarie e non serve un suo uomo nel cda. Elliott è diverso e un fondo speculativo che come garanzia ha le quote del milan



ma cosa dici? è la stessa identica cosa. Tra l'altro la parte del CDA italiano comprendendo anche Fassone ha maggior potere decisionale rispetto a quella cinese.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Sembrerebbe una buona, ed inaspettata, notizia.
Speriamo...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> concordo. anche secondo me Milan China è stata costituita non tanto/non solo x espandere il merchandising in Cina, ma anche e soprattutto x permettere al vero proprietario del Milan di immettere capitali a suo piacimento bypassando il fpf. l'Uefa può controllare il bilancio del Milan non quello di Milan China. e nel VA di Novembre verosimilmente la società dimostrerà di aver incassato da Milan China in 2 mesi 5 che in un anno fa 30...l'Uefa potrà solo prendere atto senza poter fare controlli su chi ha effettivamente messo i soldi



Avete una bella fantasia. Io ho smesso di fare ipotesi. Stiamo a vedere. Di una sola cosa sono sicuro: nel Congresso PCC il calcio e il Milan sono l'ultimo dei pensieri


----------



## Djici (19 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> scusa ma non puo proprio essere così...tu hai scritto che Haxia è un finanziatore e allora ha già tutte le garanzie necessarie e non serve un suo uomo nel cda. Elliott è diverso e un fondo speculativo che come garanzia ha le quote del milan



Preferirei che tu avessi ragione ma non credo proprio che sia così. 
Felice di essere smentito.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma cosa dici? è la stessa identica cosa. Tra l'altro la parte del CDA italiano comprendendo anche Fassone ha maggior potere decisionale rispetto a quella cinese.



Ma assolutamente non è la stessa cosa....qui si confonde la proprietà del Milan con il Milan società..anche qualora Haixa fosse solo finanziatore le garanzie le sarebbero prestate da Li o dalla Rossoneri Lux. La garanzia prestata a Elliot è il Milan stesso. Non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ah no? Ne sei certo? Sicuro che Haixia in realtà non abbia prestato i soldi a Li? Perché nessuno lo sa. Lo stesso Biasin poco tempo fa disse che poteva anche succedere che il partito avrebbe preteso il rientro del capitale investito da Haixia. E tutto si puó dire tranne che Biasin sia un Ruiano eh...continuo a non capire come si possa credere alla favola del governo cinese dietro Lì visto che va mendicando rifinanziamenti a banche o fondi americani.



di certezze non ne ho. dico solo che se avesse prestato soldi a Li (non al Milan) la presenza di Lu Bo nel Cda avrebbe poco senso.


----------



## krull (19 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> di certezze non ne ho. dico solo che se avesse prestato soldi a Li (non al Milan) la presenza di Lu Bo nel Cda avrebbe poco senso.



Guarda che nel CDA di giugno era presente Cerchione di Blue Skye (Elliott). E i membri italiani del cda (Scarone, Patuano ecc..) chi pensi che li abbia messi lì? Elliott è nel CDA, Haixia è nel CDA. Fai 2+2. Delle eventuali garanzie che avrebbe fornito Li ad Haixia se Haixia fosse entrato come finanziatore ce ne frega 0. Certamente non può aver dato quote del Milan visto che sono bloccate da Elliott quindi se Haixia dovesse richiedere i soldi indietro sarebbero problemi di Li. Ma Elliott è un altro discorso.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Guarda che nel CDA di giugno era presente Cerchione di Blue Skye (Elliott). E i membri italiani del cda (Scarone, Patuano ecc..) chi pensi che li abbia messi lì? Elliott è nel CDA, Haixia è nel CDA. Fai 2+2. Delle eventuali garanzie che avrebbe fornito Li ad Haixia se Haixia fosse entrato come finanziatore ce ne frega 0. Certamente non può aver dato quote del Milan visto che sono bloccate da Elliott quindi se Haixia dovesse richiedere i soldi indietro sarebbero problemi di Li. Ma Elliott è un altro discorso.



hai scritto esattamente quello che sto dicendo io


----------



## krull (19 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> hai scritto esattamente quello che sto dicendo io



Mi sa di no. Io ho scritto che Fassone è costantemente monitorato da Elliott tramite Blue Skye e membri in cda e che Haixia non è dentro come azionista ma come finanziatore e che se fosse così e se dovesse richiedere i soldi indietro a Li il buon Li sarebbe in un mare di m...Altro che "comprati dallo stato cinese".


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Ottobre 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Avete una bella fantasia. Io ho smesso di fare ipotesi. Stiamo a vedere. Di una sola cosa sono sicuro: *nel Congresso PCC il calcio e il Milan sono l'ultimo dei pensieri*



.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mi sa di no. Io ho scritto che Fassone è costantemente monitorato da Elliott tramite Blue Skye e membri in cda e che Haixia non è dentro come azionista ma come finanziatore e che se fosse così e se dovesse richiedere i soldi indietro a Li il buon Li sarebbe in un mare di m...Altro che "comprati dallo stato cinese".



allora no...su Elliot siamo d'accordo su Haixa come finanziatore di Li e non del Milan no...Haixa anche se finanziatore avrà ricevuto garanzie personali dal patrimonio di Li o chi x esso. se finanziatore x l'acquisto poi non gliene può fregare di meno di come venga gestita la società


----------



## krull (19 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> allora no...su Elliot siamo d'accordo su Haixa come finanziatore di Li e non del Milan no...Haixa anche se finanziatore avrà ricevuto garanzie personali dal patrimonio di Li o chi x esso. se finanziatore x l'acquisto poi non gliene può fregare di meno di come venga gestita la società



Si esatto. Se Haixia ha prestato denaro a Li e Li non riesce a rientrare del prestito con Elliott mediante rifinanziamento Elliott si prende tutto e Haixia, SE ha prestato il capitale a Li si rifarà su di lui. Ma il fatto che Haixia sia nel CDA del Milan non implica che dietro Li ci sia lo "Stato Cinese" ANZI....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Ottobre 2017)

*AGI (Agenzia giornalistica italia): Xi vorrebbe utilizzare Milan e Inter come testimonial della causa socialista cinese. Nel suo discorso, infatti, il leader ha accennato anche allo sport per i giovani e la loro formazione culturale. Xi ha detto che farà di tutto per fare della Cina un paese forte nello sport e per i preparativi delle future olimpiadi. Tutti gli sforzi devono essere condotti verso una vita migliore per i cinesi e anche lo sport deve servire come base per preparare i giovani a sposare la causa socialista cinese.*


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AGI (Agenzia giornalistica italia): Xi vorrebbe utilizzare Milan e Inter come testimonial della causa socialista cinese. Nel suo discorso, infatti, il leader ha accennato anche allo sport per i giovani e la loro formazione culturale. Xi ha detto che farà di tutto per fare della Cina un paese forte nello sport e per i preparativi delle future olimpiadi. Tutti gli sforzi devono essere condotti verso una vita migliore per i cinesi e anche lo sport deve servire come base per preparare i giovani a sposare la causa socialista cinese.*



Ribadisce la sua idea, come in un'intervista rilasciata circa 1 anno fa.


----------



## mabadi (19 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AGI (Agenzia giornalistica italia): Xi vorrebbe utilizzare Milan e Inter come testimonial della causa socialista cinese. Nel suo discorso, infatti, il leader ha accennato anche allo sport per i giovani e la loro formazione culturale. Xi ha detto che farà di tutto per fare della Cina un paese forte nello sport e per i preparativi delle future olimpiadi. Tutti gli sforzi devono essere condotti verso una vita migliore per i cinesi e anche lo sport deve servire come base per preparare i giovani a sposare la causa socialista cinese.*



Speriamo sblocchi i soldi e speriamo che il vero proprietario del Milan (sperando ci sia) con l'appoggio dello Stato possa uscire allo scoperto.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente non è la stessa cosa....qui si confonde la proprietà del Milan con il Milan società..anche qualora Haixa fosse solo finanziatore le garanzie le sarebbero prestate da Li o dalla Rossoneri Lux. La garanzia prestata a Elliot è il Milan stesso. Non è la stessa cosa.



nono quello che si confonde e di brutto sei tu, nel CDA ci stanno i creditori, altro che. Haixia tra l'altro ti vorrei ricordare che è pure stata tolta dal vecchio comunicato di cessione, quindi ufficialmente nemmeno è coinvolta.


----------



## krull (20 Ottobre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nono quello che si confonde e di brutto sei tu, nel CDA ci stanno i creditori, altro che. Haixia tra l'altro ti vorrei ricordare che è pure stata tolta dal vecchio comunicato di cessione, quindi ufficialmente nemmeno è coinvolta.



Praticamente nel CDA abbiamo Fassone, i creditori, gli uomini messi lí dai creditori e Barbarella ( c'é ancora?). Manca qualcuno?


----------

